# 2nd Reaper 2017 sign up and discussion thread -



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*here it is the 2nd reaper. Remember , if you are new you need 15 posts to join, it isn't hard  so please join......I just need to implement this due to issues in the past, but please don't let it scare you away!

Also please put that you are signing up for the 2nd reaper 



Start of sign up:
Sept.1,2017

Ending date for sign up:
Sept 21,2017

(notice the short sign up time frame)

Shipping Deadline:

Oct. 11,2017

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7.. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 


if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year*


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not missing this one!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

More than likely will join in on this one as well. We have a meeting next week to determine how often the little one will need physical therapy, so won't make a definite decision until then.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Been waiting for this!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I am loving the Hunting and Stalking! Sign me up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, off to a good start!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join us in the 2nd reaper, there is a pretty short sign up , so don't miss out, message me today!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I soooo want to join in but alas the time frame won't work... Frog and I will be on the road from the Sept 27 to Oct 16 ish. Don't think I could do my victim justice in 6 days time before we go.... Guess I'll have to wait for the Krampus errr Christmas reap...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

too bad Stinkerbelle n Frog Prince, but the next reaper will be here before you know it!!!


Any more reapers, err victims??


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Count me in. I am having so much fun with the big reap not to do this one too. Do you want me to resend my info bethene?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes please, and put that it's the 2nd reaper in the title! Thank you!! Glad you're joining us!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Will need to decide soon. Haven't done one is some time. :O


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woot! I'm in!

Altho I have to say, making the likes / dislikes is getting harder! I have to put some thought into it, them I'll send my PM!.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Just sent Bethene my info! It's so cool to roll from one reaper right into another! Thanks Bethene! I'll post likes/dislikes.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I once again missed the big reaper but will sign up for this one! i had a lot of fun last year and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven't shipped my first one yet (almost there!) but I'm game for another.....count me in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are 3 official sign ups, with several more saying that they are joining us, so if you are not sure, please jump on in and play with us!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

bethene said:


> there are 3 official sign ups, with several more saying that they are joining us, so if you are not sure, please jump on in and play with us!


Eep! Just putting the finishing touches on my list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!! sounds like we are going to have fun!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping for more attention


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join us!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, the temptation!!!! I have a lot of prop-fixing to do before the end of Sept., but if I get it under control before sign-up closes, I am IN!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

anybody else want in?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

considering it. gonna try not to forget the sign-up period, and if i can get some things accomplished and feel like i'm on track before then i might jump in.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Since my first reaping it ready to head out, I'm ready to join this one!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, 6 official sign ups....come join the fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 7!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I'm official! Just send over my PM!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

All in..will send over list.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I'll jump in for this one also. I normally don't do two in a row but I'm just so excited about it this year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else ?????


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It's pretty quiet here, any more victims?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My husband and I are getting ready to close on a house, fingers crossed, so I'm definitely busy...but oh man do I really want to join in on this since I missed the first one. Plus, this would certainly be a welcome way to take my mind off of the stressful parts of home buying! I think I'm gonna be in on this one!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just dropped in to see when the deadline was and see that it's a week later than I originally thought. I'm actually leaning towards not doing this one because there's so much going on and I'm totally pooped!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I may join if I get far enough along in my party set up


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty little nightmare you will have a new canvas to decorate so keep that in mind when you make your list.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

how many are we up to now?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump for other to see


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 10 official sign ups, we need more, come join us!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

ok, i'm in!!! just finishing up my first big reaper gift and getting ready to send, So i will jump in for the 2nd reaper too!! will send my official list/etc asap


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several have said that they want to join, make sure you send me your information!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oops I've been so busy with my first reap projects, I forgot to send you my info! I'll try to get that to you tomorrow...but I'm definitely in!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't sent you my pm yet Bethene. Wanted to fine tune my list. Will send it tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

slow going with the sign ups, but every year, right after the 1st reaper is done, I get a few more, so come on folks, come join us!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm finishing up stuff with the first reaper and then I will sign up officially! Yeah, I'm one of those...


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally, I hop back onto the board just in time to make it!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

up tp the top you go


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else wanta play??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! I have a very busy day tomorrow emptying the rest of my rented storage shed and bringing all the Halloween home. Not sure what we are going to do with it but home it is coming. lol

I will be gone Saturday but will get you my updated list on Sunday. I want to streamline it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! I have a very busy day tomorrow emptying the rest of my rented storage shed and bringing all the Halloween home. Not sure what we are going to do with it but home it is coming. lol

I will be gone Saturday but will get you my updated list on Sunday. I want to streamline it.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I just shipped my 1st reaper package so count me in! I'll pm you now Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 15 officially signed up, and several more saying they want to , yay, now we are moving right along


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Numbers looking good, hope we can get some more. I had a great time making things for my victim last year.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes please, I'm in! Really looking forward to joining in on this!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OOOOOO Yes please! Sign me up!!!

I will send my list and update and add to the likes and dislikes page today!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in!! Excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

I know I am newbie, but I will do my best to please my secret reaper. I'm just getting started on making my own Halloween props. I am not as good as everyone here, But i bought all the materials to make my grim reaper and to play with the foam boards Thanks to Scaryladyvideos. Hopefully one day I will be as talented as her. She awesome. Count me in. This seems more funner than reddit.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in! Looking forward to it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'll sit this one out. Too many projects to finish and way too little time. Our shop is open through the last weekend of October and I keep begging my husband to fire me, but he refuses.  Seems like the week flies by and then it's up at 4am, drop the sleeping child off at one of the grandmas, and back home at 6-8pm. Being self-employed has its advantages, but it does make one feel old. 

My daughter starts physical therapy tomorrow and hubby has pink eye, so it will be a girls day out. I think we'll visit the thrift store and possibly take a stroll to the lunatic asylum for some reference photos. You know, fun stuff!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 20 signed up, come and join us! getting near the end!!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Sign me up bethene. I'll go in for this one.

I'll send you my list shortly.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm In  looking forward to seeing what everyone makes.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just picked up some pumpkin items and witch figurines and a doll at the thrift shops for reaps. I am so excited to be getting ready for the second reap.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, I'm in too. 

I'll send you a PM Bethene


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Victim...Victim....who might you be? Once I know, a stalking I will go!


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

If it's not too late, I'm in! Will send my info today.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I'm making good headway on prop-repairs, and we're on Fall break in a week, so I'm IN! Thinking of completely overhauling my likes/dislikes list, so I'll message you shortly, bethene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am officially in---sent my list to bethene last night and posted it on the other thread. I redid it and gave a few specifics that I would absolutely swoon over---BUTTTTTTTTT dear Reaper don't dispair I will love whatever you send. This is just a list of a kid looking into a candy store. lol

bethene, did you get my list and info?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I cannot wait. Tomorrow dear victim you will be mine *evil laugh*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WOO HOO! Just sent my list... And then added MORE stuff when I posted it on the thread. Thinking I may have gotten a tad too specific


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

nah, I love when the lists are specific! 


We are up to 29, It would be great to have at least one more!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> nah, I love when the lists are specific!
> 
> 
> We are up to 29, It would be great to have at least one more!


I am in  just sent info


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had to miss the first one due to health reasons...and I want to join this one sooo bad...grrrr...not sure if I should...I need to decide quick!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I had to miss the first one due to health reasons...and I want to join this one sooo bad...grrrr...not sure if I should...I need to decide quick!


Join us sweetie it will put a smile On your face


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 30!!! yay! I will take more reapers/victims until I get all the names given out, if I don't have your name by then, well, you will have to wait until the Merry Reaper! Oh, and please be patient with me, I have started matching the names, but tomorrow I have to go get a colonostomy (SP?) so am not sure how I will be feeling after words, most likely just fine, but incase I don't , don't panic, I will get you your victims asap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> we have 30!!! yay! I will take more reapers/victims until I get all the names given out, if I don't have your name by then, well, you will have to wait until the Merry Reaper! Oh, and please be patient with me, I have started matching the names, but tomorrow I have to go get a colonostomy (SP?) so am not sure how I will be feeling after words, most likely just fine, but incase I don't , don't panic, I will get you your victims asap!


Good luck and I hope all goes well tomorrow for you!!! Hugs!! I'm still thinking if I should join or not...and if I can come up with a list fast enough! I will let you know, soon!!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Reaper eve


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll do the second reaper too.  The first big reaper was so fun finding gift for my victim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay for [at least] 30!!! I have no insight I a colonoscopy, but hope it goes well with no down time. 

Everyone else know what that means? YOU CAN STILL SIGN UP!!! Come on, you know you want to!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm in!! I'll send you my info shortly, here, bethene! 

I just got my list up on the other thread, but I will probably have to tweak it the next couple days, as I did it in a hurry to get it sent in before the deadline...so, if you end up as my reaper, check the list in the thread, as well as the one bethene sends you, because I likely will have to add a few things that I forgot. My brain is in twelve different places, tonight...


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Hope you feel better Bethene, I heard those are not fun.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hope you're feeling ok bethene


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope all goes well for you today Bethene!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It's victim day, yesssssssssss. Let the stalking begin *evil laugh*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, no bethene I hope all is well. You are an important part of this forum and I appreciate all you do. No worries for my name, it just heightens the thrill 



bethene said:


> we have 30!!! yay! I will take more reapers/victims until I get all the names given out, if I don't have your name by then, well, you will have to wait until the Merry Reaper! Oh, and please be patient with me, I have started matching the names, but tomorrow I have to go get a colonostomy (SP?) so am not sure how I will be feeling after words, most likely just fine, but incase I don't , don't panic, I will get you your victims asap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope all went well for bethene, today!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sooooo excited about my victim(S)!!!!!! I have so many ideas!! Time to start stalking and planning!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to start stalking!!! Mwahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Does this mean victims are being assigned? Did everything go well today, Bethene?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, thank you all, it all went well....I have almost all the victims sent and my stupid computer froze up, with only 4 more to send. I Will shut it down and try to restart and get them too you....my phone won't let me forward messages, nothing shows up....if I can't get it started, I will at least message you their name so you can stalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hostesswiththemostess, I can't send you your victim, because your inbox is full, so make sure you delete some!
I still have a frozen laptop, will need to get my son to check it out for me tomorrow..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My son is now looking at my computer right now, so hopefully it will be fixed and I can get all the information to the ones that I missed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so very excited about my vicitm


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be patiently waiting. 


bethene said:


> My son is now looking at my computer right now, so hopefully it will be fixed and I can get all the information to the ones that I missed


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dang it, he upgraded a lot of my programs, and ran a diagnostic test, and thought it would be good, well it restarted itself, but still appears froze....I will need to get it back to him,dang it


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

bethene said:


> Dang it, he upgraded a lot of my programs, and ran a diagnostic test, and thought it would be good, well it restarted itself, but still appears froze....I will need to get it back to him,dang it


So sorry! Computer problems are the worst. : /


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I realize this is a smaller reap exchange but I have so many things planned already. I will try my best to hit the deadline but I may for the first time not hit it. I am going to work overtime to get it mailed. Dear Victim you have inspired me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Already getting some ideas for my victim! Just hope I can find what I need for ideas for said victim...lol.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I'm covered in glitter and paint and almost set myself on fire, but my victim is worth it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you got your computer fixed, bethene!! 

I have one thing purchased and one thing ordered and being sent, already, for my darling Victim! I have a few ideas of things I wish to actually make, now...but I am failing to find what I need to be able to do so...a hunting I will go!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> I realize this is a smaller reap exchange but I have so many things planned already. I will try my best to hit the deadline but I may for the first time not hit it. I am going to work overtime to get it mailed. Dear Victim you have inspired me.


What do you mean by this is a smaller reap exchange? The first reap was my very first one participating in and the rules for this one looked the same to me, so just wanted to ask in case I missed something!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What do you mean by this is a smaller reap exchange? The first reap was my very first one participating in and the rules for this one looked the same to me, so just wanted to ask in case I missed something!


You didn't miss anything. They are both the same amount for a price minimum. 

The Main Reaper...the one that is just finishing up...is always the biggest of the year in terms of sign ups, though, compared to this Second Reaper and all other assorted Reapers throughout the year, such as Merry Reaper, ect. There ARE smaller price point Reapers on occasion, though...like Mini Reapers and Single Item Reapers, so watch out for those, too!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What do you mean by this is a smaller reap exchange? The first reap was my very first one participating in and the rules for this one looked the same to me, so just wanted to ask in case I missed something!


What I mean is the deadline is a bit shorter.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> What I mean is the deadline is a bit shorter.


Ahh, yeah, that too! 

I have something ordered for my victim and I am hoping and praying it will get here in time for me to do some work on it and get it boxed up with everything else and shipped before that shorter deadline!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got it, thank you both! And I’m right there with you WitchyKitty, hoping that my ordered stuff arrives soon so I have time to craft before the deadline!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to start working on my victims items this weekend


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Slip and score... slip and score...

Got a wee bit done this morning. As always, panic set in when I got my list. Fortunately inspiration struck! Craft, craft, craft... Make, make, make! Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well my computer is still messed up...I did manage to get everyone their victim, I believe anyway. I have a few idea's about my victim but still in the stalking stages....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well my computer is still messed up...I did manage to get everyone their victim, I believe anyway. I have a few idea's about my victim but still in the stalking stages....


Computer issues are the WORST! Any ideas on what the problem is?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went out and finally found the item I was looking for all day yesterday and couldn't find! Whoo-hoo! It's such a simple thing, but apparently off season or something...one of those things you see everywhere when you don't need it, but can't find anywhere where you do! 

Now, tomorrow, I need to start working on it...

The other project I want to work on will have to wait until I go out of town for my next doc appt/MRI on Wednesday, so I can go to some stores that we don't have around here to look for some things I need for it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No idea, but I don't know much about computers.....need to get my son to look at it again 
I have a few idea's for my victim.....need to get busy crafting


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh victim! I was truly horrified  upon first glance at your list. Our tastes truly could not be more different. Luckily it only took one trip to the thrift store to be inspired......now with that said, has a photo thread been started yet for teasers?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Nothing went right today. Nothing I need for my victim or the card exchange would print right. I couldn't find a key piece I needed for a craft. So I took part of the evening off. Then all started to fall into place. Print issues figured out, key piece found and Shadow was happy again-lol. Just a teaser to tide you over-I used something I had never worked with before (mixed results on how well I like it). I had on rubber cloves, face mask and goggles to work on one project.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Oh victim! I was truly horrified  upon first glance at your list. Our tastes truly could not be more different. Luckily it only took one trip to the thrift store to be inspired......now with that said, has a photo thread been started yet for teasers?


I've been there. Scary, panic moment at first


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim I can say I am so happy I got you but you for sure are going to be a challenge. what cool thing can I make you that will just knock your socks off


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

at first i thought i would have soem trouble with getting items for my victim as our tastes are very different. but with just one trip to the thrift store i got a great idea and with my wifes help the first piece is already done!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm going to a community yard sale this weekend hopefully they will have something that I can use for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Even though it sounds like several reapers have victims that are different than them in likes I have full confidence in all of you being able to knock it out of the park, I have seen ALL your great works over the years, so no worries on my part, I just can't wait to see what you do! 
I will get a teaser thread up soon


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Came hime to a gut-wrenching sight....

I had everything crafted that I wanted to make my victim, just had it in a box so I could tote it all outside to paint (I don't have an indoor place to use my airbrush/paint sprayers). 

It was on the table by the door so that I could get to it after I dropped the girls off at school.

Failed to account for the fact that I have cats. 

Who like to get into boxes. 

And could possibly knock this box, full of semi-fragile items off the table...

6 days of fine-detailing, three new techniques, and one item that I lucked my way through... 

Shattered.

The worst part is that I've been working in overdrive to get this stuff outta the way because we'll be camping and then setting up props, so I wanted it done so I wasn't shipping too close to the deadline...

But FEAR NOT, Dearie (can't not think of Rumple when I say that, now).... I will salvage what I can, remake what I'm able, and get a wonderful package headed your direction soon!!!

For now, I think I'll go pout....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, dang cats (I feel your pain),while we love them dearly, they do get into mischief easily..
I miss doing our Halloween camping and decorating. I went all out, more than here at home,


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

I went on a big shopping spree today. Got some items on sale, as well as some crafting items. Michael's has all their Halloween stuff 60% off so anyone looking at items there should definitely go this week.

I am so worried that my victim will hate everything. Their tastes aren't terribly different, but I'm afraid the stuff I have may not quite fit their theme. Should fit their likes, though, I hope. Got a lot of inspiration from pinterest for the items I am going to craft. I have 4 days off next week- 2 days will be for crafting, and 2 days will be for attending Scare-a-Con.

This is my 1st Reaper so I'm quite a bit anxious but excited to put together something wonderful for my victim. I know I went overboard with the budget but I really love giving things and putting together something nice for someone. I get a lot more joy out of giving that getting.

So, my victim, I really hope you like what I put together for you! I will try my best to make it a very special surprise!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SusanSpooky said:


> I went on a big shopping spree today. Got some items on sale, as well as some crafting items. Michael's has all their Halloween stuff 60% off so anyone looking at items there should definitely go this week.
> 
> I am so worried that my victim will hate everything. Their tastes aren't terribly different, but I'm afraid the stuff I have may not quite fit their theme. Should fit their likes, though, I hope. Got a lot of inspiration from pinterest for the items I am going to craft. I have 4 days off next week- 2 days will be for crafting, and 2 days will be for attending Scare-a-Con.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're in this at the same level as experienced Reapers. I think we all worry that our victim won't like our gifts. With. Out. Fail.

I think the budget is more a... well, not exactly guideline, but jumping off point. We're happy if people want to stick to it, but some *cough* me *cough* may not have realized there was a budget until their second or third Reap. 

Also, I haven't seen anyone disappointed with a reaping. As long as you are thoughtful about their list, you got this!!!

Also, bethene, I'm not feeling the love for the felines right now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like youre all having fun


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Came hime to a gut-wrenching sight....
> 
> I had everything crafted that I wanted to make my victim, just had it in a box so I could tote it all outside to paint (I don't have an indoor place to use my airbrush/paint sprayers).
> 
> ...


Oh, the joy and destruction of having mischievous kitties...I have four, myself, and I feel your pain, lol. Such little, furry pains in the bottoms...but we still love them so! Seriously, though, that's awful that everything broke. I hope you end up being able to fix/salvage/redo some or most of it!!

(...and I totally read that last part in Rumple's voice, too, hahaha!!  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok picked up some goodies for my victim. this weekend going to coast so going to pick up something from down there to put in my victims box


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, the joy and destruction of having mischievous kitties...I have four, myself, and I feel your pain, lol. Such little, furry pains in the bottoms...but we still love them so! Seriously, though, that's awful that everything broke. I hope you end up being able to fix/salvage/redo some or most of it!!
> 
> (...and I totally read that last part in Rumple's voice, too, hahaha!!  )


I hope he makes appearances in the new season! I freaking love him!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Picked up a few things for my Victim, today. Hit some thrift stores (about 10 or so, I think, lol...on our way back into town from my doc visit...long drive!) for some items I needed to make some things. Two things I bought at two different places were meant to go together and I was so excited...only to find out that one thing doesn't fit the other thing...grrrrrr! Back on the hunt I will go for the thing to fit the other thing...lol...

I, too, am nervous about my gifts to my Victim...I always am...every single time, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I hope he makes appearances in the new season! I freaking love him!


He is still one of the main characters for this season...along with Regina and Hook...though I don't know if he will actually get to portray "Rumple", as they all seem to have different personas this year. We shall see!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see everyone's reaps!! Everyone always has me curious and guessing when they talk about what they are buying or working on!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay several projects started (dang dry time) and half way through I scrapped two projects. One I mention earlier I didn't quit like so I am going back to old school to remake. The other I came up with something that will look much better. Still having computer/printer issues (not sure who's having issues with me yet). Now I have come up with a cool effect for the 3rd craft and have to hit up Amazon (hoping for 2 day delivery). I truly am working hard to hit the deadline but my mind has come up with better versions and I have to obey-lol. I hope to hit the deadline yet but........Also I hear those as far as hoping your victim will like what you make. I fear that during every reap.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

We are on, yes. Printer/computer problem worked around (still funky but gotta love work arounds). Key thing will be here Monday but that works still. Oh, yes it's a good day in the reaper world. Yeah know I don't know which I am more excited about-being a reaper or a victim. I have fun in both areas. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I make items. One project I may just have to make one for myself. I know I am babbling, 3 hours of sleep and I am so excited it's falling back into place.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hooray for workarounds!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes!! Something I ordered for my Victim came in earlier than expected! This give us more time to work with it and no more worrying if it will arrive on time before the deadline! One glitch...it's bigger than was stated in the write up. I HAVE to send this item to my Victim, there is no doubt, so I guess I will need to go up a size in my box...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Dang boxes! Why does this have to be a concern?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Take II - finally had time to make another batch of air dry clay. Decided today that my attempts at resuscitating the deceased projects weren’t working, so I have to start over. The Big Kid took it upon herself to take over one of the larger pieces, so I’m excited to see how that goes!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Checking in......pleased to report that my victim's reap is coming along SWIMMINGLY  ... dying to post some teasers.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I would post some teasers...but I think pretty much anything I posted would give it away lol. 

I went out and picked up the last purchased items I needed for my Victim...yay!!. I have finished a couple of projects, too, already. Now, I just need to finish the remaining items I have to make. I am going to have to take a little break, though, on working on them, because I seem to have caught my husbands cold and I feel like my head is going to explode. Not to mention, I was just put on a new medication and it's making be a bit groggy. No worries, though, my darling Victim...I will get your goodies out to you in time!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Feel better witchykitty! My daughter has a bad cold too....
I would like to post a teaser picture, I might figure it out so I don't give anything away....
Did some painting today, and dug a bunch of things out of my stash to add to my project list!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I am going to make the deadline-yesssss. Planning on sending this coming Saturday. I hope you like what I am sending dear victim. At this stage I am worried about the outcome of one project as it involves something I have never tried. Plus I am worried the flying monkeys will break something in transit. Don't be shocked at the sheer amount of bubble wrap-lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got more painting done,now will be breaking out the hot glue, here's hoping that my victim likes all this!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

***I just had to make a change to my list, dear Reaper. Just wanted to let you know, just in case it was one of the items on my list you were considering. My MiL picked me up something that was on my list...two of the Target Halloween fabric birds I collect. I updated which ones in my list. 

I need to go through my boxes and find the right size box...I hope I have one, or I'll have to send my husband hunting at work, lol. I really hope my victim will like what I am putting together for them!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, victim, I've gathered some fun stuff for you. Time to start looking for a box.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have several things drying on my dining room table!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Woo hoo for all this activity! I can now gauge what size box I need, so I get to search for one. Not quite back to the finishing touches I was at previously (still cursing the darned cats!), but the end is at least in sight!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim 
soon very soon


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh wow - victim. Choices, choices. (rubbing hands together gleefully!)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear Victim Your goodies are still in progress. I did go to an Estate sale and found a few things for you. Slowly but surely, soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok this week someone will be reaped keep a eye out for the ups man


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, now I, finally, have some time to get to finishing my darling Victim's gifts. Next project, I foresee my fingers hurting...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

A BOX, A BOX! MY KINGDOM FOR A BOX! 

...and it's gonna have to be a big one, too!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

A BOX, A BOX! MY KINGDOM FOR A BOX! 

...and it's gonna have to be a big one, too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok this week someone will be reaped keep a eye out for the ups man


What??!!! How do you DO that?!



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, now I, finally, have some time to get to finishing my darling Victim's gifts. Next project, I foresee my fingers hurting...


Ooooh, what could it be? Curious, curious!



lisa48317 said:


> A BOX, A BOX! MY KINGDOM FOR A BOX!
> 
> ...and it's gonna have to be a big one, too!


Ohhhh, I should’ve been working on finding a box today, too! Not too big, not too small  although I should’ve also been buying a few paint colors that are missing from my arsenal. And actually painting..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I STILL have green paint all over my hands from my project that I was working on yesterday for my Victim. Why won't it come off, lol?! It's a good thing I noticed it, as I have my first day of PT, today, and I wouldn't want them to think I have some strange skin disease because of my green hands! Although, the green on my hands goes nicely with the green Harry Potter spell tshirt I am currently wearing...hmmm....new fashion fad? Green spotted hands? Anyone?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I had to scrap all projects that I was making, nothing was turning out right. I hope my victim doesn't think that I didn't put too much thought into the gift. Everything in the box is store bought and I hate it. This will be the first reaper box that will have nothing that I have created. I've been working oodles of OT and haven't had the time to try something else. Better luck this weekend I hope, though I am hoping to ship this weekend.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I STILL have green paint all over my hands from my project that I was working on yesterday for my Victim. Why won't it come off, lol?! It's a good thing I noticed it, as I have my first day of PT, today, and I wouldn't want them to think I have some strange skin disease because of my green hands! Although, the green on my hands goes nicely with the green Harry Potter spell tshirt I am currently wearing...hmmm....new fashion fad? Green spotted hands? Anyone?


Haha! I’m right there with ya....for the past week I have had brown gel stain all over my fingers and on the sides of my nails that just won’t come off no matter how hard I scrub. Looks like I’ve been digging in dirt. If anyone comments on your green hands just tell them your spell got botched and exploded everywhere, and in fact is why you have to have PT.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! I’m right there with ya....for the past week I have had brown gel stain all over my fingers and on the sides of my nails that just won’t come off no matter how hard I scrub. Looks like I’ve been digging in dirt. If anyone comments on your green hands just tell them your spell got botched and exploded everywhere, and in fact is why you have to have PT.....


Hahaha! 

I seriously had to scrape it off of my skin...and it was just acrylic paint! It was like it soaked into my skin, lol.

I have had spray paint and stain under my nails, too, many times...and you are correct, it truly does look like you have dirt under your nails, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! I’m right there with ya....for the past week I have had brown gel stain all over my fingers and on the sides of my nails that just won’t come off no matter how hard I scrub. Looks like I’ve been digging in dirt. If anyone comments on your green hands just tell them your spell got botched and exploded everywhere, and in fact is why you have to have PT.....


Use baby oil (or olive or veggie in a pinch) for gel stain. Been there, done that!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...I have finally gotten all the green paint off of my hands...only to have replaced it with Super Glue and Mod Podge...sigh. 

At least I have gotten two more of my darling Victim's gifts finished!!! One more to go, then I'll be ready to box it all up and send it away!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> Oh wow - victim. Choices, choices. (rubbing hands together gleefully!)


SAME.

I keep going back and forth on what to do.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that project was a big fat FAIL. It was fine till I had to do something new. I am so bummed. Do I do it differently or do I start over? If I redo I am going to need to find a BIG box (18 x 24, maybe a bit bigger). Then will my victim like it? ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I got something from a thrift store today, some very small fine detail paint brushes,a couple of things from a dollar store to use in one of my projects that I am working on.....it is slowly coming together. I did finish up 1 project, I have like 5 in the middle of making.....holy cow, just freaked myself out, breath deep,breath deep....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well, I got something from a thrift store today, some very small fine detail paint brushes,a couple of things from a dollar store to use in one of my projects that I am working on.....it is slowly coming together. I did finish up 1 project, I have like 5 in the middle of making.....holy cow, just freaked myself out, breath deep,breath deep....


In through the nose and out through the mouth...in through the nose and out through the mouth...

Breathe, bethene!! lol 

I have never done SR2, before, so the shorter deadline is throwing me off, lol. Thankfully, I just finished my last project!! Of course, another project needed a last second touch up...grrrr...but besides everything needing some drying time, I am done and soon ready to ship!!! 

I went through all the boxes I had in the house and found one that I think will work. One of the dimensions is a little bigger than I had originally planned on using for a box...because that one thing I ordered was bigger than it said online...but I didn't have to go much bigger and it doesn't look like it will make the shipping cost go up much. Whew!

Victim...as usual, I want to keep one of the items I made you, lol. My mom wants it, too. I may end up having to make two more of this item, later, hahaha! I really hope it ships okay...

Now comes the part where I fret and worry about how to pack everything in the box...then fret and worry about sealing it well...then get anxious about making sure the correct address is on it (rechecking it a dozen or so times)...then the absolute fear and terror of shipping it and hoping that nothing will get broken, lost, smashed, ect...and, finally, the anxiety/excitement of hoping my Victim will like everything!!! LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Just taught the big kid how to use the airbrush, and she is now finished with the project that she took on for me. It’s a far cry from what I’d initially made (that was shattered in its fall from the kitchen table), but I can’t stop staring at it with pride. There are some parts that I am dying to touch up the paint, but she’s told me, “Hands off, Mom! It’s my project.” Pretty soon I’ll have to set her up an account so she can do a Secret Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That would be fun,Lady Goats!! We have had kids a part of it before!! 
I am thinking about going in a totally different direction.....I am not super happy with a project, even though it's not finished. I might finish it,and see. Only so much time yet though....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG for the first time ever I am going to be pushing things to the last minute. I had to scrap one twice now but will be re-doing after a trip to Walmart. That will hopefully be dry by tomorrow night. The other I am also on the third time and will be pushing it into the eleventh hour due to dry time. For some reason I just cannot give up on it. I really hope my victim likes it because my mind just won't let it go. Good thing I don't normally go to bed till after 2 am-lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> OMG for the first time ever I am going to be pushing things to the last minute. I had to scrap one twice now but will be re-doing after a trip to Walmart. That will hopefully be dry by tomorrow night. The other I am also on the third time and will be pushing it into the eleventh hour due to dry time. For some reason I just cannot give up on it. I really hope my victim likes it because my mind just won't let it go. Good thing I don't normally go to bed till after 2 am-lol.


Don't feel bad I had to scrap everything as well. This will be the first reap that will not have anything I have made. I've been trying for weeks to get it right and it's going ot happen.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am unsure how to safely box up my Victim's items...Hmmmm...Most of it I have figured out, but I am scared one item may get smushed, no matter how I put it in there. Another, I am scared will get shaken up and bounced around too much during shipping and ruined...ARG! Think, WitchyKitty, think!! 

It's getting close to the shipping deadline, so I better figure this out!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, dear Victim...I have all of your spooky goodies packed into a box (REALLY packed...it all just barely fit in there...almost needed a bigger box, lol.)
Now, I just need to write a nice little note, seal it up, address it and it can be on it's merry way to you!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Great job figuring it all out! That was difficult for me, as well, worrying about things bouncing around (I've dealt with enough breakage for one Reaping! Still unhappy with the darned cat!). But YAY for being finished!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadly my final project just won't happen. The key pieces just can't be found in time and my attempt to make the letters wasn't good. I am so bummed. But with that said I should be mailing tomorrow (if final piece dries in time). Man, I am so bummed about that piece *sighs*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Sadly my final project just won't happen. The key pieces just can't be found in time and my attempt to make the letters wasn't good. I am so bummed. But with that said I should be mailing tomorrow (if final piece dries in time). Man, I am so bummed about that piece *sighs*


I feel like so many of us are in the same boat. Fortunately, we somehow make things work, don’t we? Post pictures after your victim posts their package, I’d love to see!

(Gee, I sound so demanding!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The UPS truck just drove to my house, stopped...then turned down another street away from my house. I think he did it just to torment me!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a gift for my Victim when this first started...I realized, right after I paid, that it was inches longer than my box that I was going to use. I set it aside and gave up on sending it. Well, since I had to get a bigger box for the main gift, that ended up being bigger than was stated, I decided to attempt to get that first gift in the box. It was still an inch longer than the box..but the item is a bit flexible...so, dear victim, I jammed that thing in there!! You may have to flatten it back out, a bit, but it should be fine, lol.

I am hoping I didn't pack all the gifts too tightly...if even one item breaks or gets smashed, I'll be so upset!!! It all fit in there before I added my zillion lbs of packing foam, bubble wrap, tissue paper, ect., lol, but when I wrapped everything up, things got a bit snug... 

Sending out good energy to the Reaper Shipping gods!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Found a box to use, now going to start packing up all the goodies!!! Most likely going to mail it out today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not ready to ship, I rethought every thing, so am in the middle of the projects, then I need to find a box, depending on what I find will determine if one thing gets put into the box..I also have 2 more projects in mind depending on time....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Reaper shipping gods, please watch over our packages... these darned owls are CLUMSY!

.......

Off to the Post Office, now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those of you who have had to scrap projects, give up on ideas, had things break and had to start over or ended up only being able to send store bought stuff, do not despair:

I assure you all, even though you have had setbacks, I will love each and every thing that you guys do end up sending me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I took something old, added something new,cut and glued. Now waiting for the glue to dry,then break out some paint, wait for that to dry. I measured the item I am thinking about sending, need a box 16 x 24ish . But the 2 items waiting for glue to dry are almost as big. . Now to work on other projects while waiting for dry time...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I bought a gift for my Victim when this first started...I realized, right after I paid, that it was inches longer than my box that I was going to use. I set it aside and gave up on sending it. Well, since I had to get a bigger box for the main gift, that ended up being bigger than was stated, I decided to attempt to get that first gift in the box. It was still an inch longer than the box..but the item is a bit flexible...so, dear victim, I jammed that thing in there!! You may have to flatten it back out, a bit, but it should be fine, lol.
> 
> I am hoping I didn't pack all the gifts too tightly...if even one item breaks or gets smashed, I'll be so upset!!! It all fit in there before I added my zillion lbs of packing foam, bubble wrap, tissue paper, ect., lol, but when I wrapped everything up, things got a bit snug...
> 
> Sending out good energy to the Reaper Shipping gods!!


 LMAO zillion pounds of packing-you sound like me. I bubble wrap everything to death.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry guys, mine will be late due to my LTD pay being late  you will have it by Halloween though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> LMAO zillion pounds of packing-you sound like me. I bubble wrap everything to death.


I would like to have added more bubble wrap, but I just ran out of room in the box. If I wanted to add the amount of bubble wrap I usually put in there, I'd have to start removing actual gifts, haha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Diabolical said:


> Sorry guys, mine will be late due to my LTD pay being late  you will have it by Halloween though.


It's okay by me if I'm your Victim!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

I have my box and everything is packed nicely. just need to include a note and tape it off and head to the owlery for transit!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I, now, have my note done and address labels made. All that's left is to close it up, pop on the labels and send it off! I may have to wait until Monday, though, as I'm not sure if I'll be in town, tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Final project is drying and I have to find different boxes. May have to make it 2 boxes to fit everything. I am so worried about one project. After I spray painted it it seemed a bit soft. I just hope it hardens back up. Then I hope it doesn't crack in transit. I am so happy with it I want it to make it safely to his new home. But tomorrow my dear victim your box will be on the way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see all the Reaps everyone will soon be getting!!!! (Including my own!)


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

The project I was working on isn't working out the way I am doing it. I am going to try to work it out another way, but I won't be able to do it this weekend because I'm attending a convention. Probably going to be sending on the last day to send.

If I can't get my project to work, I may just have to send purchased gifts which I have plenty of already. Are most victims okay with just purchased gifts?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SusanSpooky said:


> Are most victims okay with just purchased gifts?


I die, because we’re all so spoiled that this has become a serious question.

YES!! Of course if you want to craft your heart out, do it (I fear someone in this forum may take that literally)! However, if time or ability don’t allow for it, buy! It’s a gift exchange, and I’ve, personally, never been disappointed (though there’s always the fear of disappointing). 

Have fun at your Convention (mind if I ask which one?!)! I hope your next attempt is successful!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay boxes....yes boxes are on the way. Please reaper watchers help them make it safely. I have two breakables I am soooooo worried about. I hope you like them. I MUST make one of the gift for myself now-lol. Will go post a teaser maybe.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm fine with homemade, store bought new, thrift store finds, garage sale goodies, magically created with a wand and a spell...as long as you put thought into sending things I will like, then I'm good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My box is all ready to go!! Now, the question is, is will I be able to make it to the post office in time before they close, today...or will it be shipped Monday? (Or Tuesday...are post offices closed on Columbus Day??)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am also good with anything, new,thrift store, crafted, and I also have never been disappointed with a reaping


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, it was a wet, gray, dreary day today so I made some headway on the 3 different craft projects for my victim, doing everything that I could do indoors. However, one of them has a bit of outdoor work that needs done and I don’t know if I’ll be able to get it done in time before the deadline since it’s supposed to rain here for the next few days. I made it just in time for the first reaping, but it looks like I may be a few days late on getting this one shipped......so sorry victim! But hopefully the wait will be worth it


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Post offices are closed Monday. Hopefully you can get there in time!!

Shadow Panther, we can bite our nails together!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

did not get my box out today, so it will have to wait till tuesday, dang holidays..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to do some outside work too, good thing tomorrow is supposed to be nice, got a bit done on a inside project, and will be working on one more thing yet tonight hopefully. I get paid Wednesday, so here's hoping that it's all done by then. Still on the hunt for a big box....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Too bad we’re not neighbors Bethene, I have a gazillion empty boxes in my garage! Evidence of my online shopping addiction


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol! I could probably use one of them!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

My reaping is just about ready to head out, just need to acquire a few more goodies  

I also received something from my reaper! Will definitely post that soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had my owls take my Victim's box to the Post Office for me (They would have flown it the whole way, but having them drop it at the post was much easier on them!). They got there a half hour before the Post Office closed for the holiday weekend! Just in time!! Such speedy little flyers, they are! So, my darling Victim...if all goes well, you should be getting Reaped on Tuesday!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm fine with homemade, store bought new, thrift store finds, garage sale goodies, magically created with a wand and a spell...as long as you put thought into sending things I will like, then I'm good!


I second what WitchyKitty said


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

So thats why I didn't get paid, stupid holiday. lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m dying to post a teaser pic with my latest craft, but since I had already posted a pic of my first project, I don’t wanna give anything away, since I literally got this one from my victims Pinterest page. I will definitely be posting it in the crafts thread though after all is said and done, because what I created is coming out amazing. Hopefully I won’t botch it up in the last phase. 

And at some point I will need to make it for myself, which I’m sure we all say! LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a couple crafts done today, I actually did some spackling on one craft, waiting for it to dry,then will finish up 2 of them,and the last one I am going to get started on tonight ,then figure out the box.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I’m so excited to see what you’re all concocting!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped yesterday


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Darling Victim...your box has made it to your state and is very close...you should be getting your Reaping tomorrow!!

I don't know what's more exciting...getting your own box, or seeing your Victim get theirs!!!???


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My boxes...yes 2....have arrived in the city PO and should be at your doorstep by tomorrow. I am awaiting to hear it made it okay (please everything be in one piece)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooo, it looks like a few will be reaped, tomorrow! Everyone, don't forget to post pics!!! We wanna see!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see what every one received!!

Got 2 projects finished today, I am working on one yet but not sure it's going to work...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahhh! Where has the time gone? I have one more thing to collect, maaaybe two if I'm lucky.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Quick question... I haven't been on the boards for a little bit (long story. Short version: we switched internet providers) I hope to get my victim's stuff all packed up and shipped tomorrow (haven't been reaped yet myself, but there is still time and the suspense is killing me.) 

Anyway, this is only the second reap that I have taken part in (with the last one being a year and a half ago) and I noticed on the other thread for that some people don't know who there reaper is even after they receive their box. The other reap I participated in, the reaper was revealed to the victim with the fun, fabulous presents. Is this supposed to remain a secret? I would just like to know before I ship. Thanks!

EDIT: I thought I had clicked on the thread for this Reap but apparently I accidentally hit the one for the Big Reap. I was all stressed out by seeing so many people get their boxes, feeling like I was a million years behind. I need more sleep, or more coffee.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cwikhart said:


> Quick question... I haven't been on the boards for a little bit (long story. Short version: we switched internet providers) I hope to get my victim's stuff all packed up and shipped tomorrow (haven't been reaped yet myself, but there is still time and the suspense is killing me.)
> 
> Anyway, this is only the second reap that I have taken part in (with the last one being a year and a half ago) and I noticed on the other thread for this that some people don't know who there reaper is even after they receive their box. The other reap I participated in, the reaper was revealed to the victim with the fun, fabulous presents. Is this supposed to remain a secret? I just want to know before I ship. Thanks!


I always reveal myself in a note or card inside the box. Many others do the same. However, there are some who leave it unknown and reveal themselves in the Picture Thread after their Victim posts their pic of their reap. Another route I have seen a few people go with, is to make some sort of game or riddle for their vic to figure out who they are...or hide their name in the box or among the gifts, ect It's really up to you...but if you decide to leave your name out and reveal later, make sure you do remember to reveal, so your victim can thank you properly!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

I just sent my gift. I hope that my victim likes it. They also have 1 more on the way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh...someone's got a package out for delivery, right now!!!! I am so nervous!!! OMG!!! Please let everything be in one piece, still, and have my Victim love everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is one specific thing that has stuff inside of something and I'm scared it will have gotten all shook up and fallen apart, inside! I hate this part of the Reapers, lol, so much anxiety!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ack!! Tracking stopped working and is unavailable! I want to know when my Victim's box is delivered!! The horror!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I've been Reaped!!!!


Pictures to come









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh WOW!!!!
Thank you so much Hostesswiththemostess.

A whole box of awesome goodies, all individually wrapped. 











A mini pose and stay skeleton who is currently holding one of our ps4 remotes next to our tv.



















A two headed skeleton! I've never seen one of these what an clever idea. he perched on my bookshelf but I think he's going to move over to my curiosity cabinet soon.



















A really nice ceramic coffee mug which will be immediately put into use. I love pumpkin spice coffee in the fall perfect in this mug.

A cute little jack-o'-lantern that will light up and a furry little rap friend for him. I think I will display these guys together.











Grab Life by the broom. This sign is going in my car LOL. (My puppy loves the glitter)










A whole bunch of great items for the kids Halloween party I hoping to have. I think I'll use the mini skellies for with invitations.











We love everything. Great reap. Thanks 







Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap!! Love the little skelly playing Playstation, hahaha! Love the travel coffee mug, too...love Pumpkin Spice, lol.

(You should post these pics in the Teaser and Picture Thread, too, to make sure everyone sees them!)


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap!! Love the little skelly playing Playstation, hahaha! Love the travel coffee mug, too...love Pumpkin Spice, lol.
> 
> (You should post these pics in the Teaser and Picture Thread, too, to make sure everyone sees them!)


Aaarrgh I posted on the wrong thread. I'll go and post on the other one too lol. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing like waiting til the last minute - the flying monkeys will be picking up a package to send off to some poor soul tomorrow!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay so apparently zombies snuck in and ate my brain or something because I was sure that the shipping deadline was the 16th. This morning I was reviewing the email from Bethene with my victim's list and I saw that it is actually today! ?!?!!
Apparently I will be a late shipper.

I'm sending something out tomorrow and then I'll finish up a few things I'm making and ship them on Monday. 

Sorry victim  

But fear not your time is coming.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spanishtulip said:


> Okay so apparently zombies snuck in and ate my brain or something because I was sure that the shipping deadline was the 16th. This morning I was reviewing the email from Bethene with my victim's list and I saw that it is actually today! ?!?!!
> Apparently I will be a late shipper.
> 
> I'm sending something out tomorrow and then I'll finish up a few things I'm making and ship them on Monday.
> ...


I thought it was the 16th, too? Did it say that on the sign up thread?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Alrighty. My package is in the wind. And it has a lot more breakables than I'm comfortable with. Here's praying to the shipping gods.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Whoosh! It wasn't flying monkeys, but the witch herself who has whisked off a certain package towards it's victim! And if the USPS is to be believed, is due to deliver on Friday the 13th!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I flip-flopped the numbers for the sign up date and ship date, so I too will be shipping late. If not tomorrow, then Friday!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what's in all these boxes that are on their way, or will be, soon...especially my own box!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Spanishtulip said:


> Okay so apparently zombies snuck in and ate my brain or something because I was sure that the shipping deadline was the 16th. This morning I was reviewing the email from Bethene with my victim's list and I saw that it is actually today! ?!?!!
> Apparently I will be a late shipper.
> 
> I'm sending something out tomorrow and then I'll finish up a few things I'm making and ship them on Monday.
> ...


If it makes you feel any better I thought the ship date was the 15th. McBernes said he was going to message Bethene and tell her he was going to be a couple days late and I said why its not due til the 15th. :-D


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No worries guys, just keep in touch with info...


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry Beth, the clown I was going to send to my victim, I killed him and ordered off Amazon.lol I couldn't stand looking at it. lol Plus, this is my first year making my own stuff. Next time I would like to be matched with someone who enjoys what I like. ;p if possible. I can not do clowns. I made sure they were collectors items though. I just got out of the hospital, are trying to give me another stroke. lol


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

According to the post office my victim should be getting their reaping today


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Diabolical said:


> Sorry Beth, the clown I was going to send to my victim, I killed him and ordered off Amazon.lol I couldn't stand looking at it. lol Plus, this is my first year making my own stuff. Next time I would like to be matched with someone who enjoys what I like. ;p if possible. I can not do clowns. I made sure they were collectors items though. I just got out of the hospital, are trying to give me another stroke. lol


I guess I'm not your victim, lol. Be careful how much you say in the thread, or you'll give yourself away to your victim!!  

I hope you are feeling better now that you are out of the hospital!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wondering and wondering who my Reaper is...who is the one who is stalking me...watching me...?? 







(I normally post this when I do the main reaper every year...but since I didn't get to join that one, this year, I feel I should post this for this second Reaper. My Reaper season wouldn't be complete without it!!  )


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

It's certainly not pretty, but the box was sent off on Friday!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

K, I found an abundance lot of vintage halloween, picking up today when my neighbor picks me up and I will have that sent out as well. I think they will like. says both my victims received their stuff, so IDK. Yes witchy I am doing ok now. I still get headaches though. Tomorrow I go to the doctors. Thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Diabolical said:


> K, I found an abundance lot of vintage halloween, picking up today when my neighbor picks me up and I will have that sent out as well. I think they will like. says both my victims received their stuff, so IDK. Yes witchy I am doing ok now. I still get headaches though. Tomorrow I go to the doctors. Thanks


Oooh...vintage Halloween! I can't wait to see what you got and send!

I am glad you are doing okay. I hope the headaches start to ease up for you, soon...at least a little! Good luck at your doc appointment!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if there will be any reaps, tomorrow?  I can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

i think many peolpe will be getting reaped either tmw or tuesday


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone to the east of me will be reaped on Wednesday.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes package arrived today. He is at work and will not get home until late but I just wanted to post that it seems to have arrived safely.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I forsee that someone will be reaped tomorrow.

This victim lives to the east of me. So watch for the USPS truck.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just unstuck the likes/dislikes list thread for this reaping cycle. Fingers crossed that no rescue reaps are needed, but leaving a link here just in case.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/181081-2nd-reaper-2017-likes-dislikes-list.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a reminder that the Merry Reaper sign ups start soon


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually posted this in the wrong thread so I am reposting. Not sure how to delete this.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

bethene said:


> Just a reminder that the Merry Reaper sign ups start soon


Bring on the new reap-I am so ready!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Next week Shadow Panther!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am still waiting to be reaped by this one lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully you'll get reaped, soon, Saki!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

She will be! Several others need to be reaped too, I just messaged every one, things are slowly moving along..


----------

